# Rocket + Weber Key



## 28362 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

Lovely. When did your key arrive?


----------



## 28362 (Dec 17, 2020)

Had it about a month now, I was right at the front of queue. Great grinder. I had a Niche before and this is next level.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely set up


----------

